# MINI cooper S Plastic Trim - what product?



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all

Ok so I am (hopefully) about to take delivery of a 2003 MINI Cooper S, with lots of plastic trim to take care of! 

Can I ask what you'd recommend, I have a product in mind and I'm pretty sure it will be mentioned a few times here.... :thumb:

Cheers chaps


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

i use two, depends what mood im in ... Migliore trim protector or chemical guys trim gel, They are both quite good ,but if im honest ,the chemical guys one last longer


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

As in the gloss black pillar trim?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Gtechnic :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG New Look Trim Gel :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Gtechniq C4


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got a 2002 Cooper S. I use diluted APC to give it a good clean the dry it off. Then I apply Black Wow with a small sponge them buff off with a MF. Last long and repels water well. Only downside is the cost but you don't need to use lots.

A test I did when I first used it










Results


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Midlands Detailing said:


> As in the gloss black pillar trim?


As in the black plastic trim around the wheel arches and under the doors and bumpers (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

A18XVM said:


> I've got a 2002 Cooper S. I use diluted APC to give it a good clean the dry it off. Then I apply Black Wow with a small sponge them buff off with a MF. Last long and repels water well. Only downside is the cost but you don't need to use lots.
> 
> A test I did when I first used it
> 
> ...


Crikey it made the car change make model and colour? :doublesho

LOL just messing with you :wave:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Funny....I found the dirtiest car to test it on first. The guy who owned the car was pissed off because I only did that bit. I didn't want to waste any cos it's expensive. I did do half the wing mirror as well


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GTechniq C4


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I use valet pro dionysus trim glitz, last a long time and bottle should keep you going a good while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

2 products i use are valep-pro yellow bumper gel & smartgel used 1st time today :thumb:


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

On the plastics on the VW last week I used Megs Trim Detailer applied with a cloth, then buffed with a microfibre, and finally coated with Gtechniq C2 along with the paint and lights on the bumper. It was only done last Sunday and has not been washed since, but I am hoping the C2 helps it last.


----------



## Ding-King (Jan 17, 2011)

GTechniq C4 all day long! The stuff just lasts and lasts and lasts! Very easy to use and a little goes a long long way. Keeps your plastics beading too :0)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Tried the others on mine like Black wow and other wipe on products, all good.

Put Gtecniq C4 on it in October last year iirc and haven't had to do anything since

That said the barn doors on the clubman kill any LSP in days, C4 lasted days whilst it lasted(ing) months on the rest of the car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I did have C4 in my mind to start with, just wondered if it was the best product to use for this trim. The car should turn up this evening so after I've finished test driving it, they'll be a full cleaning session on :thumb:

Pic's to follow :car:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

C4 C4 C4 - don't look any further!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Swissvax Plastic Wash without a shadow of doubt: absolutely, completely, amazing product.


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

C4. It just lasts for ages.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

GTechniq C4 every day of the week (for a year, wink wink);

Test using Chem Guys trim gel vs GTechniq;


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I might get some C4 and give it a go against Black Wow


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

A18XVM said:


> I think I might get some C4 and give it a go against Black Wow


I'd be really interested to see the results, more on longevity than look though :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I ususally use a diluted MPC and lightly scrub the trim with a brush. Then dry it off with a MF and apply the Black Wow with a small sponge. Leave for 15 minutes then buff off.

Would it be worth claying the trim after cleaning?

How would I apply it to the grill without wasting it?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I really think it's personal preference on the mini plastics, longevity seems to be around the same on everything I've used, black wow, CG new look trim gel, the trim glitz it's purely down to shine matt and what your like the look of. I've yet to use Gtechnic or any of the permanent nano restorers for fear of not liking the end result and been unable to remove it. Black wow does leave a fab satin effect on mini plastics and is my current go to.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I can confirm that the GTechniq product leaves a lovely "new plastic" look. It is by no means shiny, more a satin finish. Really really impressed


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I use Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel (my brother is on his second MINI), happy with the results but I will probably buy C4 when NLTG is finished.

 

I still think colour coded trim looks great (Dads old Cooper S)


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

JD said:


> GTechniq C4 every day of the week (for a year, wink wink);
> 
> Test using Chem Guys trim gel vs GTechniq;


Loved this JD :thumb: send this to Rob he might give you a gift


----------

